# NoPain Bottom Fed RDA



## johan (18/12/15)

*NoPain BF RDA*




​

NoPain RDA, distributed by VapinArt: http://www.vapinart.com/cart/NoPain--P2221.aspx at an awful f@#$ dear price of $114.95

Can't seem to find any reviews or further info about this RDA. Does anyone have more knowledge about this RDA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/15)

No Pain no gain

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/12/15)

The no pain has a huge following in Europe, has to be a great BF RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/12/15)

All I could gather thus far is that its manufactured in Italy, maybe @andro can assist in further information?


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

It is a SS mesh atty. Mesh around the center post and then the coil around that. Some then fill the wells with cotton as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/12/15)

Only no pain if you don't buy it. That price is insane. I'll rather buy the O16 then. This is obviously aimed at MTL vapers only.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (19/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Only no pain if you don't buy it. That price is insane. I'll rather buy the O16 then. This is obviously aimed at MTL vapers only.



Thanks, I agree 100% on the price being too dear (insane) for me, but I'm exclusively a MTL vaper. therefore the interest in this BF RDA.


----------



## andro (20/12/15)

johan said:


> Thanks, I agree 100% on the price being too dear (insane) for me, but I'm exclusively a MTL vaper. therefore the interest in this BF RDA.


keep getting me error server when clic on the link . does the link work?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (20/12/15)

got it . It say that is best used with microcoil. and cotton . small chamber , mouth to lung . checked some review in an italian forum and people is not crazy about it

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 3


----------



## johan (21/12/15)

andro said:


> got it . It say that is best used with microcoil. and cotton . small chamber , mouth to lung . checked some review in an italian forum and people is not crazy about it



Thank you @andro - exactly what I needed to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/12/15)

johan said:


> Thank you @andro - exactly what I needed to know.


@johan, I would not even consider another BF atty than the OL16.......the saying goes ;tried and tested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

